# Umbilical mass



## codedog (Aug 3, 2010)

This patient had an excisional biopsy of an umbilical mass , which path report came back as a  706.2- 

here is  operative report  
= AN elliptical incision was made to excise the skin at the superior aspect of the umbilicus. The skin cyst was excised with grossly negative margins. NO SIGN OF INFECTION. The fascia at the base of the appendix was a little weak for an area of less than 0.5 cm. This was reinforced with a 2-0 Vicryl suture. The wound was ieeigated with normal saline. The skin was closed with interrupted 4-0 nylon suture. 
 would this be in the 1140x range ?I read it that the skin cyst was excised but there is no size in it to determine the actual code . thanks -any suggestions ? trent


----------

